# ADSL2+ Thomson TG585v7 to proper WAN router.



## nightquaker (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello there :3
Recently, I randomly acquired an old Thomson TG585v7 modem/router. It only supports DSL uplink out of the box. However, as far as I'm aware, I can reconfigure one of its four LAN ports to be a WAN uplink that connects to my regular Ethernet cable, but I'm not entirely certain on how to do it properly so that my ISP won't flip their **** over NAT being not available, and such. Can anyone, please, help me do that? I'm not very experienced in such tricks.
Now, what I have is:
1. Forementioned router.
2. MAC address to acquire IP, gateway, DNS and such automatically (I also have exact values for these, but I'm afraid that my ISP will flip their **** if I'll use them, so I'll leave it to MAC)

What I need:
Well, one of the damn LAN ports on it to function as WAN/Ethernet uplink port.

P.S. Router is not branded so I can install any firmware on it.

Thank you :3


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

http://setuprouter.com/router/thomson/tg585v7/manual-1272.pdf

Not seeing anything about configuring a lan port as a wan port.


----------



## nightquaker (Jul 12, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> http://setuprouter.com/router/thomson/tg585v7/manual-1272.pdf
> 
> Not seeing anything about configuring a lan port as a wan port.


It's not an official method, therefore, it's not mentioned in any official documentation whatsoever (maybe it's briefly mentioned in one of router's firmware versions changelogs or something). It's done through fiddling with SpeedTouch or Telnet and various commands, but I'm not sure about exact way of doing it and that's why I'm here.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Nope. There are routers, usually enterprise level, that have that feature but SOHO routers like yours, without a firmware update that contains that feature, don't support it.

Telnet is how you communicate usually via a serial port though you can use ip address. No serial port on the router nor mention of telnet access.

Speedtouch is a brand name. Where are you getting your info from?


----------



## nightquaker (Jul 12, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> Nope. There are routers, usually enterprise level, that have that feature but SOHO routers like yours, without a firmware update that contains that feature, don't support it.
> 
> Telnet is how you communicate usually via a serial port though you can use ip address. No serial port on the router nor mention of telnet access.
> 
> Speedtouch is a brand name. Where are you getting your info from?


Well, yes, I derped a little bit here. Speedtouch is a Thomson (previously Technicolor) Speedtouch router series, so scratch what I posted about it.
However, I'm fairly certain that with certain TG585v7 firmware, there is ability to turn one of the LAN ports into a WAN port. And besides, I never mentioned that it won't require a firmware update in a first place. Hell, it might even require root access to the router.

Now, the info I get is from another forums like here http://forums.modem-help.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=9310 (OP clearly mentions the ability to make one of the LAN ports an incoming WAN port in a certain firmware version).

These commands are used with Speedtouch, but can't they be used with TG585 as well?
How use a cable modem with your SpeedTouch - network


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Only your first like actually references your router model.

See if you can telnet to it and what menu commands it presents you with. You would use the commands from the 2nd link of the 6.1 version or higher since you are on 7

What I find odd is you usually have to enable telnet on the router to be able to use it and a search of the manual show no telnet listed.


----------



## nightquaker (Jul 12, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> Only your first like actually references your router model.
> 
> See if you can telnet to it and what menu commands it presents you with. You would use the commands from the 2nd link of the 6.1 version or higher since you are on 7
> 
> What I find odd is you usually have to enable telnet on the router to be able to use it and a search of the manual show no telnet listed.


Thank you for the information on Telnet, but what about the forum post I mentioned? Can one of the LAN ports really be reconfigured using certain firmware as it was stated in the post? I need a confirmation first before actually fiddling with router itself.

As for Telnet access on this particular router, there are couple interesting webpages about it WDS
http://tech.trailmax.info/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/telnet_hidden.pdf
pingnetworks.co.uk: Thomson TG585v7 Basic Commands

And to be honest, I personally would almost never refer to official manuals when it comes to hidden functionality of any device. Often, they simply don't have these listed there, and rightfully so. What company would want you to get functions of more expensive devices on cheaper ones, right? It's like with core unlocking on CPUs, same principle.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Can one of the LAN ports really be reconfigured using certain firmware as it was stated in the post?

The link you provided says yes and like I commented you would use the 6.1 or greater command lines to use vs the older 5 version.

Real question, because the rest of this is moot until it has been achieved, is can you telnet to this router and do those commands available?


----------

